# PSE Repair Parts



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

Are you the original owner of the bow?

If so, send the bow to PSE and see what happens.


----------



## BDZ65 (May 20, 2004)

I am the original owner. I was really looking for a replacement NRG hybrid cam, which I have placed a WTB in the classifieds for. Fortunately after disassembling my bow I verified the cam itself is not bent and the damage to the string track was easily dressed and re-painted. I do however have a very slight bend in the axle, which PSE can still supply. My point here was the shock of not being able to purchase a replacement cam or "pegged 1/2 round shim" for a 6 year old bow.


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

BDZ65 Your PM box is full I am trying to PM you........


----------

